# Weekly Competition 2017-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2017)

*Very sorry for the delay this week.

We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U F' U F2 R' F' U' R U'
*2. *U F' R U' R F2 U F2 U
*3. *U' F' R F U' F R2 F' U'
*4. *F' R U' R F' R' F U' F'
*5. *U F R' U' F R2 U F2 U

*3x3x3
1. *R F2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R U B' F R D' F2 R' D' L F2
*2. *L B2 U' R B L' F B2 D' B L2 F U2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D2
*3. *U L' F' D R2 B' D R' D2 F B2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 L' F2
*4. *B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 B' D R' D L R2 B D' F' U'
*5. *R2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U L B' L R F2 D2 F2 D2 B R

*4x4x4
1. *B' L Fw D2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw Uw' B Rw Uw' U' Fw2 L Fw' F2 D Fw2 F R' B' Rw' R2 Fw' F' D' B Fw2 L' B' Fw2 D2 Uw' U Rw' F' R' D'
*2. *Rw2 U' Rw F U F U B' D' B F2 L' R' D2 Uw U' B2 L' R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B' Uw Fw' Uw L2 R' Fw F Uw' Fw Uw2 U' L R2 B2 Fw D F
*3. *L' Rw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 U B' Rw' F' Rw' U2 Fw U Rw' Fw R2 D' Fw' Uw U' B2 F2 Uw2 Rw B F2 L' Uw' Rw2 B2 Fw L' B2 Fw Uw B' F D F'
*4. *B' R Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' F' R B' D' Fw Uw2 F' Rw' D2 Fw' U2 B' D2 U' B' L D' Uw U2 Rw' R' D' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' R' B' F2 L2 B U2
*5. *R D2 U2 B D' R Fw D' Fw L2 Rw R2 U2 L' Rw2 Fw' U' B2 L D B D' Uw2 U Rw' D' F2 D' F D' Fw D2 F' D F' D2 Fw R2 Uw R

*5x5x5
1. *Fw' L2 Rw Bw' F Uw Fw2 U F Uw' U' Bw Uw' Lw R2 Bw' Rw2 R2 D' R' D' L2 B Bw2 F2 R D' U2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 F' Uw Bw' Uw' Rw R' Fw' F Dw Bw D' Rw' B2 Rw2 D' Lw B F U' Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 F' Dw2
*2. *U2 L Uw2 Bw R' D U Fw' Uw2 Fw F D2 F2 R' Uw' Lw' Bw' Fw Rw2 B2 Rw2 F' R2 Dw2 Rw Uw Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw' L' Rw Uw2 B Bw2 D' R D' U2 L2 R B L Bw2 Fw2 F L' Uw Lw' Fw Dw' Lw Fw2 Dw Rw' B Fw' F D2 Uw
*3. *D' Bw2 Dw' U R F Dw B' Lw Fw2 L' R Fw Dw L R Fw Lw' Uw Bw' L F' Dw L Rw2 R U Bw2 L' U2 Fw2 F2 R Bw' Lw D' B D2 B' Bw' D Dw U F2 Uw Rw Fw2 L Rw2 Uw Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw2 U2 Lw' Bw2 F2 Lw2 F
*4. *D' U L F2 Rw Dw B' Rw' Dw' Fw2 F2 Dw L2 Uw2 F' R2 Bw2 Fw' D2 U Rw2 Dw2 L' Uw R F D' Lw' Uw U R Dw B Fw2 F' Dw' Lw' Bw2 L Lw R Fw' R' Uw' Fw F L Rw2 D Uw' L R2 Uw' Fw D B2 Uw U' L Lw2
*5. *Lw Rw R2 Bw' L R2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 D2 U2 Lw2 Dw' Lw D2 Lw Bw D U B Bw' L2 U' F' Rw Dw F Rw B' Fw D2 Dw2 Uw U F' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw2 Lw2 R2 Bw L2 Rw' R2 D' Dw2 U2 F2 L' U' Rw Dw' U F' Dw' Rw Dw'

*6x6x6
1. *3U' 2U2 2R' R2 F2 2D2 2U' U 2L' 3R 2R 2B 3U L B' 2R' 2D' 2L' D2 U' 3R2 F' L2 D' 2F' 3R' F' 2R' U' L U2 2F2 2R B2 D' L2 D' B F R B' 3R' 2F2 R' U L B2 2F2 2R' B' 3R' D' 2D2 3U2 L 2F' 2L2 2D2 3R F2 L2 2R' 3F2 2L' R2 2F2 L2 R 2U2 R'
*2. *2R' 3F D 2L2 2D B 2F' 2R2 B' 2B2 3F' 2D2 2U' 2R' 2B2 F2 2U2 2F 2U2 R' 2F2 3R' 2F2 2L2 2R' 2U 2F' 3U 2F' 2L2 2F 2L' D' 2F2 2L B2 2B 3F' 2L' 3R' 2R 2B2 3F' F U' 2L 3R' 2D 3R' U' L2 D' L2 3R2 2D 3R F2 L2 D' 2D' B' 2D 3U2 2U2 U 2R2 2B2 2R2 B 2R2
*3. *R 2D 3U 2U' 2L' 2R' 2F2 2L2 3U 2B L' 2L 2R R 2D' L' 3F' 2R2 3U 2B' 2D 3U' 2B2 R D 3R2 D F2 L' 3U' B 3F' F D2 L' 2B F' L F' 2U2 L 2F2 2D2 3F2 2F' L 2L D2 2U 2L D2 2L' D2 2U 2L' 2F' L' 2L' R2 3U B2 2B F R2 3U B2 3R' 2R2 2D2 3U
*4. *2L 3R' R2 B L 3U 2L2 2R 2D2 L' D2 3R2 2F' L' 2L 3F 2D2 2U2 R' U' 2L2 2D B 2F2 2L 3R2 2R B2 3F2 U' 2F' D 3F' 2F2 L 3R R' D B' R' B2 R' 3F 2F2 F' 2R2 R2 2B2 2F R F L' 2B' 3U2 2U2 3R' R 2U2 L2 3F 2D B2 3F F 3R D 3U' 2F' 3R' 2F2
*5. *U' L' 3U 3F 2F U2 2B2 2F' 2D' U' B' 3F 2L2 2U' 2R2 3F D2 2L 3F' L D' B' L' 2U 3R 2D L D U2 2R' B2 2R' D' F L B 2R' D' R 2U' 2R' U L 3F2 2R' 2B 2U 2L' 3R2 2F' 2D 2U U2 2F' F U' B2 3F2 3U' F2 L D 3U' U' 2B 2L 2R2 2F' 3U' 2L2

*7x7x7
1. *3L2 3F' R 3F' L2 R' 3U U2 F 2L 3U' 2L2 2B2 3U' B 2U' 3R' B 2L D2 2R 3B F' 2D' 2R 2B2 2R 2B D' 2R' 2B2 3D2 U 3L2 2D' 3D' 2L2 R D2 U' 3B2 3U' 3L2 2R2 2U 2R 2B2 F 3R' F2 R 2B 2F2 3D2 3U 3B 2R2 2D2 2R2 2F' L2 R 2F2 D' F2 R2 F2 3U' L 2L U L 2L 3B 2D' 3D B2 2F2 F U 2B 3F 3D R 2D B 2L2 R' 2B 3B 2F2 D2 2L' R2 2F2 2L2 2F L2 2R2 2B
*2. *2D2 2F2 2L2 D' 3L D 3B2 D U 2B 3F 2F 2D2 3F' 2R2 2U' 3B' 3L' 3F2 2D 2L' 2R 3U' 2L' 2U' 2L2 R' 3U2 2F' F2 2U' 2F 2R' R2 D' 2D' U' 2L2 2D2 3D2 2B 3F2 2R' 3F 2F2 R' 3B2 2R' D' 3U' 2U2 3F U' F 2L' 2B2 U2 2B R 3B2 3F 2F 3R B' 3F2 R' F' 2L' 2D2 F2 2L D' 3F L2 2L2 2U2 B' L2 R U 3B 3L2 3R' R 3D2 3L B2 2F 2D2 L' 2B2 2L' 3U 3F2 3D L' 3R2 2D' 3U 2F2
*3. *F' 2L 3L 2B' 3B' 3F' R2 2F' U' 2F' U 2F2 2R 3D 2F 3U 3F' 2D' 3D' 2U2 F' 3R2 3B2 L 2L2 2R2 3F' 3D B2 2D2 3R R' 2U 2L' B 3F' 2F' 2U2 2R' 3U 2R2 2F' L2 2D 3R 2D' 3D 3U 2U L D2 L R' 3U 2U2 2B 2F' D 2L D2 3L2 U 2L2 B2 2F 2R' 3D2 L2 3L2 3R' B' 3B' L2 B U' 2R' B2 F2 3L' 2U2 L2 3L2 2R2 F2 3R U 3B2 D F' 2L2 F 3D' 3F' 2F 3R' 2R2 R' 3D 2U' 3L
*4. *2L2 3L2 3R' B' 2U2 2R2 3B2 3F 2F' F2 2R D 2D' 3B' 2L' F U 2B' 2F 2U 2L' 3D 2U' L2 B' 2B2 3L 2F' 2L' 3L' 3R 3U2 B 2D' 2U' B' 3U2 2L R' 2D' 3U' 2U 3B' 2D 3D' 3U U F 3U2 3B2 U' 3F' 3R' 3D' U' B2 3F' R2 2B' 2R' F2 L 2R' 3U2 2U 3L B 3F 2D2 L 2L' 3R' R' 3F D2 2D' 3U2 L2 2L' 3L2 2D' F2 L' 2L2 3L' D' 2D U2 R U2 3B' 2U 3F2 3U' 2L 2R B L2 F2 R'
*5. *B2 3F 2D2 B2 2B2 F2 D L' 2L U2 3B2 2F 3U F' D L D2 2D2 2F' U 2L 3U R 2B2 3F 3U2 2L2 3U 2U2 2F2 3L' 3R B' 3B 3F2 D U' 3L 3F 2U L2 2D 3F2 L 2L' 3R D L 3R R 2U 3R2 3F 3D2 2F' F2 3U2 B' 3U2 L2 3L B 2B2 3B' 3F F' L2 2L' 3R2 3F2 2R' R2 B2 2B F2 2D B D2 2L' D' 2D' F' L' 3F F D 2D B 3F2 3R 2R U2 R2 2B' 2L' 3L2 F2 R' 3D2 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F R' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R'
*2. *U2 F U' F' U F' R2 U R'
*3. *U R2 F' U' R2 F R2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R' D' F2 L D2 B R' B D F
*2. *F2 U2 L B2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 D B2 R F' L D2 F' U2 B'
*3. *B2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R' D' B U2 B D2 F U' L' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L' Rw' Uw' Fw Uw U R B Rw' U' L2 D2 L2 Rw Fw' F Rw2 U2 F2 L R2 Fw' Uw L Uw Fw L Rw Uw B' Rw D' B' U B Uw U2 R' F2 R2
*2. *Uw2 Fw' F U' Fw' F D2 U2 R2 F L B2 L2 Fw' F2 U B2 Fw' F2 D2 R Fw2 F' Uw' L2 Fw2 D2 U2 Rw2 F2 R' U2 F2 Rw R' B Uw2 U' Rw B2
*3. *D2 Fw' F' Uw U2 Rw' Uw2 F Rw' D2 Uw U B Fw2 Uw' R' B' Fw' F' D U2 R D' Uw' U' B D' U2 Rw' D2 Uw' B D Fw' L Fw' F Uw U2 R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw' D2 F D' Uw' U Rw' U Lw2 B D' U' B Bw2 Fw Dw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Fw' L' Rw B' L' Uw2 U' Lw' D' Dw Uw2 R' Fw2 F L' Bw Dw2 R2 Uw' R F' Rw2 B2 Dw2 R' U B' Bw' Fw Uw Lw' Uw' U' B F2 Lw Rw' F2
*2. *R2 D' Bw L Lw R' B Uw' Fw U2 R' Uw2 R2 Uw2 F' Dw R' B' Bw' Fw R' B' Fw F' Dw' U R B' Lw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Dw' L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw B2 L' B Bw F2 Lw U' Lw2 Dw' Lw' U Bw2 D2 Dw Uw' B Rw' D F2 Uw2 B2
*3. *B' D' Dw2 F2 D R F' L2 Bw2 R Bw U Lw Rw' B' Uw U' F R2 F Rw Dw' Lw' Uw2 R B R' Fw2 L Rw' U' B2 D Lw Dw' Fw F' D2 Uw2 Fw D L' Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw Fw U Bw2 Fw' D Dw' U' L Fw2 D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B2 D2 2D2 2R' B2 F' 3R 2R2 B' D 2U R 2B L R F2 3U 2R R' 2D2 2U U2 3R' 2B' 2R' 2B' D2 2L2 D2 3U' 3R 3F' 3R R' U2 3F 3R 3F' 2D 2L' B2 U' 3F 2F' D' 2U2 2R2 D' 3R D' 3U2 U' B 2R2 2U 2B2 D B' L 3R 2B 2L' R B 3U 2U2 U' 3F F2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D U2 F' 2D 3U2 U2 3B D 2R' 2D' 2F 2R' 2U' L R 2F R' 3B2 F D2 2D2 2B' 2F D' 2U2 3F2 2D' 3D2 3U' 3R U 3B 3F 3U2 2U' U' L2 2L R' F' 3L2 2U' 3F U R 3B2 L2 3L2 R D 3L2 3D2 B2 3L F D' 2U2 L 3F2 2U2 3F' 2D2 2U' 2B' 2D U R2 B2 F2 3R' 2D' U' 2B2 2F2 2R U' 3L 3R' D F2 3L2 U' 2B2 R2 3B L2 2D2 3F2 2D' 3F2 2U2 2R 2U2 L 2F' R 2B' D' 2D2 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R' U D2 L2 U R' U2 B U R F2 U2 L B2 L U2 B2 R F2 D2
*2. *L U' F L F R B' U D2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 R L' F2
*3. *L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D B2 D F2 R' B2 U R U F R' U' L2 D2
*4. *U2 B R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' L2 R D B L' F2 R' B2 U'
*5. *B2 D F U2 L U' R L2 F U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2
*6. *R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 U2 F' U L R D B2 R' U2 B'
*7. *U2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' B D B2 U2 L' B' U B' R2
*8. *L2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R2 F U' R' B L D2 R2 D' F R2
*9. *D2 L B2 D' F2 L2 F R' U L B R2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F'
*10. *F L D F' D B' U' B D B2 U2 D2 L2 F' L2 F U2 B' U2 F'
*11. *D L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 F R D' B2 F R' D B R2 F
*12. *B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' B R B U2 L2 B' F2 R U
*13. *L2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' R B F D' R' B L' B2 L2
*14. *B' U2 R2 F D2 F D2 F' U2 F2 L' D' R B' R' F L D2 F' R'
*15. *U2 L' U F D F2 R2 U2 B D2 L U2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 R
*16. *R2 U L2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U B2 U' F R2 U F R F'
*17. *L2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' U' R B2 D' F R D2 F2 R2 F'
*18. *F2 U2 R B2 L F2 L F2 D2 L' U2 F D B2 D' R2 D U L D2 F2
*19. *D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U F2 U2 L2 F D' U' B L' F2 D' U B2 U
*20. *L B2 L' D B L B R D F' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F
*21. *L D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 B' U' F' R F' U2 F D' L' U'
*22. *U B2 R' U F2 D2 F L' F' R' D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U B2
*23. *U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 F' U' L D' R B' F R D2 U R'
*24. *D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' R' D' L F R' U' R2 B' D2 F
*25. *U' F' U' F2 L F U B2 L' B2 U F2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2
*26. *R2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L' D L' B' R' U2 R2 U
*27. *U F2 B2 R B2 R' D' R2 L B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' L2
*28. *U' F2 R' U L' U B2 L F' B D2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2
*29. *F U' B D2 R2 F2 L' B2 D F R2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F'
*30. *B2 L' B2 R U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D' L' R'
*31. *L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D F' D' R D2 L B' F D L R2
*32. *B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F R' B2 L D' B' L' U F R2 D'
*33. *B2 L U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R D2 R F2 U' L' R B L2 D' F2 L' F2
*34. *R2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' R' U' B' R2 B' D' L U R'
*35. *F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B R F2 D2 U B' D' R' D' R2
*36. *D2 U2 F2 L' B2 L R2 U2 L U2 R' B F' D' F' L' R' F D2 U' L'
*37. *D2 R2 D L2 R2 D L2 U L2 R2 B2 F' D' R' D' B L' R' D R' B2
*38. *F2 L F L U' B U L2 B D' L2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 U F2
*39. *B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 L U' F D R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B
*40. *D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 F' L2 B' F D' R2 D2 L' R' B D' L' R' B

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B L R2 B R2 B' D' R2
*2. *B D2 B L2 F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L D' B' R' U2 B R D2 B' D'
*3. *F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 D R U' F2 D B' R U' L B U
*4. *D2 L F2 R' F U2 L' F' R L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D
*5. *F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U L' D2 L' B D' L R' B' L F

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 D' B' R F B L2 B2 D' L B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U F2 B2
*2. *D2 B L2 R2 F R2 B D2 B L2 D2 U R D U B2 U' B' L2 F' L2
*3. *D2 B R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F U2 B L B2 U L R B2 U' F' R2 B' D
*4. *U2 R2 B D2 U2 B L2 B' U2 L2 F2 L R2 U B' F2 L' B2 R D'
*5. *D U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R B' F' D' R2 B2 D R U2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F R' U B L2 R B2 D U B'
*2. *R' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 F D' F2 R B D R2 D L' U2
*3. *F2 R D2 L2 R' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 L R F D B L' F
*4. *D2 F2 D2 U L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 U' B' D' R B' F' U' L' B2 U R2
*5. *U F' U2 R2 F L2 F' R B' D L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 B2 U R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U2 L' B L2 U2 B D' B' L D2 B R2 B R2 U2 B L2 B L2 F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R F R2 F R2 U2
*3. *R F' L F' D2 L' B D B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 L U2 B2
*4. *Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw' F R2 F' L2 R' D2 Fw2 F Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R' Uw' L' D2 R D B' F' R B F2 R2 D Uw2 U2 R' Fw Uw U L' U2 B' F U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' U F2 R F' U' R F'
*3. *D B2 R2 F L B D' R U' L F2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2
*4. *B2 F' L2 F L2 Rw' B D Uw2 B' Fw U' R Fw U' Rw Uw' U Fw2 D2 Uw' U' B Rw2 F2 Uw Rw' F2 Uw2 R F L2 F2 R2 B R' F L' D Fw
*5. *Lw Dw' L2 D' Uw' L R U R' Bw2 Uw' B' U R Bw2 F2 Uw' F2 Lw' Uw R Bw Lw D2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 D Lw' R2 Bw2 F' L R Bw' F Dw' Fw' Rw2 B' F' D L R' Bw Fw2 F2 Dw Bw2 D' Dw' Uw R D L' Rw' U B' Fw Uw2

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U R L' U B' R B' U' r' u'
*2. *L U R' B L B' U' R l' r b
*3. *U L' U' B U R B U' R l r u'
*4. *R L' B R L' U B L' l u'
*5. *L' U' B R B' U L' l r' b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (0, -3)
*2. *(3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4)
*3. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-2, -4)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 3)

*Skewb
1. *U L U' D R U' D R D' R' U'
*2. *U' D L D' L R D' D U' D' U'
*3. *L D R' D' L' U' R L' R' D' U'
*4. *L U' D U L R' U' R' U' R' U'
*5. *L R' L D L R' D L' U D' U'


----------



## muchacho (Jan 6, 2017)

*3x3*: 21.56, (DNF), 18.10, 21.73, (15.95) = *20.46*
*3x3OH*: (43.70), 32.29, 34.30, 42.88, (29.68) = *36.49
Kilominx*: 1:37.01, (1:31.75), (2:10.09), 1:32.33, 1:33.33 = *1:34.26*


----------



## Torch (Jan 6, 2017)

2x2: 3.39, 4.34, 3.13, 4.17, 3.83 = 3.80
3x3: 12.87, 11.87, 11.36, 10.57, 9.38 = 11.27
4x4: 45.05, 48.09, 48.75, 44.28, 51.86 = 47.30
5x5: 1:25.61, 1:19.68, 1:26.95, 1:22.52, 1:19.23 = 1:22.61
6x6: 2:21.58, 2:33.29, 2:34.04, 2:38.44, 2:34.27 = 2:33.87
7x7: 4:38.80, 4:29.55, 4:27.69, 3:56.07, 4:34.91 = 4:30.72
2BLD: 14.43, DNF, 25.64 = 14.43
3BLD: 1:10.72, DNF, DNF = 1:10.72
OH: 15.91, 20.33, 22.23, 20.03, 21.91 = 20.76
Feet: 43.21, 48.63, 49.33, 47.61, 55.87 = 48.52
MTS: 43.51, 38.90, 42.97, 59.31, 45.79 = 44.09
2-4: 1:06.81
2-5: 2:31.71
2-6: 5:24.87
2-7: 9:18.66
Mini Guildford: 6:14.87
Clock: 40.03, 17.48, 17.61, 17.55, 19.71 = 18.29
Kilo: 23.95, 48.68, 34.19, 39.00, 28.20 = 33.80
Mega: 1:25.42, 1:38.95, 1:42.37, 1:42.31, 1:41.95 = 1:41.07
Pyra: 5.38, 6.58, 4.57, 5.21, 10.65 = 5.72
SQ-1: 58.27, 22.78, DNF, 37.47, 25.15 = 40.30
Skewb: 7.36, 5.66, 9.66, 13.70, 12.33 = 9.78


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2017)

*Edit:*
This weeks competition was late as you noted (that's what happens when four persons in as different locations as Indiana US, Bangkok Thailand, Copenhagen Denmark and near Stockholm Sweden are collaborating). Because of that we extend this competition one day. (at least).
*
Then:*
Scrambles for the new events: (if I have missed something or the scrambles are wrong in any way, tell!! )
Edit again : added OH to MiniG.
Edit again2: added 2-7 relay

*Kilominx:
1.* R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2.* R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4.* R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*5.* R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay
2:* R' U R U2 R F R' F R' U
*3:* D B R2 D2 F B2 D L2 B U B2 U L' U2 B R2 L2 B D' B2 F D2 R2 U D2
*4:* Rw' Uw' L2 D F2 Rw2 Uw U' B2 R2 B2 U D Uw R B L' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 L F Rw2 B' Uw B' Rw2 Uw' U2 F Rw2 R2 B' U Uw' D2 Fw'
*5:* B2 D' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 B F' L' F B Dw2 Lw D2 Rw' D Dw' L' F' L Bw' Lw' Bw B' Rw Bw' Lw2 Rw R2 Uw' L2 B' Uw' F2 L' D' Dw' B' U' D Rw D R Uw Fw L2 U' D Rw L B' U Lw2 Bw U Lw Fw2 U R2
*6:* 3F 2F' 2R' 3U2 D2 3F R' 2U F2 U' L2 D2 2B' D' U' 2L 2U 2D2 U2 D 2L2 D' F B2 U2 3U2 F L' 2B D2 3U2 2B' R B' 3F' 3U B L F 2R2 3U L2 U' 3U2 2B' 3R 2L 3F 2D2 2B' L' 2U' U2 D2 2B2 3U 2L' 2B' F2 2F B L2 2F' 3U2 2F 3U2 2L' 2B' D2 3U' U' 3F2 D' 3R2 3F2 B' 3U 2D2 2R' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
Edit: changed faulty scrambles for 2x2 and 4x4, sorry 
2:* R F' R2 F' R U F' R' U 
*3:* D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F D L' U2 B D2 L D U
*4:* D Rw2 U Fw' R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 Uw' U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R D L2 U B' F2 U2 R F' Rw R2 F' R2 Fw D2 R Fw Uw2 R' U Rw2 L' U' 
*5:* Dw' Lw' Rw' Uw' L2 D L2 Fw' U' Fw2 B2 Dw B Rw' D2 Bw Dw' Rw B' R Lw' Fw2 L2 B2 U2 B2 Lw' Uw2 Dw2 U2 Lw Rw2 Uw' L Bw' R2 L Bw B' U D2 Bw' Dw Rw2 R' D' U B' Fw2 Dw' R2 F Fw Rw2 R2 Bw L B' Rw' Uw'
*6:* 3R2 2R L' 2B 3R' 2R' U' B 2B' F 2U2 2D2 R' 3R' 3U B2 2R 3F2 R2 2F U F 2F' D2 2D 2R' 3R' L 2L F2 3F2 2D' 2R D 3R D' 2U2 2B D' 3U' 2R' L' R' D' R2 2F' L' F 2D 2B' U2 2D' B' R 3R2 2R2 2L' D2 2U2 U' 2F' U B 2U2 2D2 D' R D2 R' 2B2 3R2 F2 3F2 2L2 2D' R' 2R 3R 3F' R2
*7:* 2D' 2B' 3U 3R' 2D 3D' F2 3D F2 3U 3D2 2F2 2L 3B2 F' 2L 3D2 D2 R' 3L 3D2 3R 3D' B 2D' B2 R2 D' 2R' F 3L2 U R2 2L 2D 2L2 L 2F2 3L L U' 2R 3L2 2U 2F 2D2 R2 2D' 2R 3U' 2D 2R2 B' 3R' 3L2 R' 2D 2U 2F2 3L' U' 3L 2R' 3U2 R2 2B' 2F' F2 2D2 2L2 2U2 3D2 R2 3L 3R2 2U' R' F2 2L2 3D2 3U2 2B D2 2F' 2D2 L2 3U2 U D2 2U' 2L2 3R2 R 2R 3B' 3U' 3R L 2L' 3D2

*Mini Guildford:
2x2:* U R F2 R2 U F' R2 U' R
*3x3:* D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B F2 L2 U2 B' U' L U2 L2 F U2 F D' L2 F
*4x4:* D2 F2 B D' Rw U' F Fw U L F R' Rw2 D2 L2 Uw2 D' L2 Fw2 D2 R2 F' L B2 U2 B2 Uw D2 U' L2 U' Uw Fw U2 Uw L' Rw' U2 D B2 _
*5x5:* L' U' Lw B' D' Uw Dw Bw' F L2 Fw R B Fw Lw Fw2 D' Rw' Lw' Uw' Dw2 R Bw U2 Fw' Dw2 U' B' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R2 Dw Lw Fw2 Lw2 F2 B Lw2 F' Lw' B2 U Lw2 B2 Bw F' U' L2 U' Lw' R' D Dw2 Fw D2 Fw Uw'
*OH: *F' R' F' R2 D' F2 D' B R L2 F' U D F2 B U2 R2 F' D B L U' B' F L'
*Pyraminx:* U' L R' U' L' R U B l r' b
*Clock:* UR0+ DR6+ DL5- UL2- U5- R1- D3+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U4- R5+ D1+ L3- ALL1+ DRP
*Megaminx:* R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*Skewb: *L' R U B' U R B U' R' (B = D)
*Square-1:* (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) /

*10 extra scrambles for Multi:
41.* U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U B R2 U' R2 D' L U F L2 R
*42.* B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 L' D' F' U2 B2 L U2 F' L U'
*43.* B2 F2 D U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D L B2 F L2 R U' B2 F' U2 R
*44.* U2 F' R' L2 D' B L F D' F U2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D B2
*45.* R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D B' L R U2 F' U R' U F' D'
*46.* F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' B' U2 R' D' F2 D2 L F' D'
*47.* L' F B2 D R2 L' U F' L' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2
*48.* U R2 F' D2 R2 F' L' B' U D R2 F D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 F R2
*49.* R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D U L2 B2 L F R2 B R B R D B' R'
*50.* F' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 F' D2 L D' R U F2 D2 L' B L F2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2017)

*2x2BLD: *35.11[14.50], 38.55[11.13], *31.27*[12.21]* = 31.27 
3x3BLD: *DNF, DNF, *1:29.28* [43]= *1:29.28*
1: (1:21 [27]) missed a letter pair, 2: DNF 1:18[27] M2 extra somewhere
*4x4BLD: 7:55.05 *[5:02], DNF, DNF = *7:55.05*
*5x5BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF *
*6x6BLD: DNF (*32:10 [20:35])
Erred at the very last alg!!! (double edge parity)  


*2x2: *18.20, 9.27, 12.47, 19.13, 16.05* = 15.57
3x3: *51.17, 37.05, 37.06, 30.14, 33.99* = 36.04*
*4x4: *2:16.39, 2:17.81, 2:06.79, 2:09.14, 2:02.75* = 2:10.77*
*5x5: *4:46.43, 3:46.68, 4:04.12, 4:08.59, 4:52.85 = *4:19.72*
*6x6: *7:36.47, 8:54.10
*Skewb: *38.00, 37.07, 14.85, 26.89, 27.92


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 6, 2017)

222: (4.12), (5.27), 5.07, 5.23, 5.25 = 5.18
333: (15.19), 14.11, 13.64, (11.67), 13.94 = 13.89
444: 59.56, (55.17), (1:06.77), 56.09, 55.58 = 57.08
555: 1:45.84, 1:45.82, 1:41.11, (1:55.20), (1:37.80) = 1:44.26
666: 3:31.81, (3:21.63), 3:28.04, 3:27.33, (3:35.96) = 3:29.06
777: 5:02.10, (4:34.98), 5:00.56, 4:49.05, (5:38.58) = 4:57.24
Megaminx: 2:03.24, 1:55.51, 1:58.06, (2:13.71), (1:53.71) = 1:58.94
Pyraminx: 11.66, (7.76), (16.41), 12.21, 8.83 = 10.90
Square-1: 33.37, (DNF), (32.10), 34.17, 44.83 = 37.46
Skewb: 12.02, 8.24, (7.64), (17.67), 11.53 = 10.61
Kilominx: 48.44, 48.37, (1:19.08), 53.74, (45.93) = 50.19
OH: 44.31, 43.67, (46.60), 43.94, (36.10) = 43.97
MTS: 2:49.34, (DNF), 3:06.72, (2:28.80), 1:14.70 = 3:03.59
FMC: DNF
2BLD: 48.64, 1:18.24, DNF = 48.64
3BLD: 4:06.12, 3:18.58, DNF = 3:18.58
MBLD: 2/3 in 28:01.50
2-4: 1:19.79
2-5: 3:14.38
2-6: 6:03.72
2-7: 11:16.06+

note: used my own scrambles for 2 and 4, (this was before they were fixed)


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 6, 2017)

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *14:01.15*: 34.56, 49.07, 1:58.01, 3:09.94, 7:29.55 Ouch on everything but 5x5. My 2nd best out of 6 timed 2-6 relays, it brings my Ao5 down to 15:23.03.

*5x5x5*: 3:16.91, 3:17.09, (3:36.19), 3:23.23, (3:08.88) = *3:19.08 *pb by .18 seconds.

*Square-1*: (2:36.63), 1:45.02, 1:27.77, (1:12.25), 1:21.09 = *1:31.30 *Another pb, by 2.27 seconds.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:54.83, 1:47.16, 3:45.38 = *1:47.16

3x3x3 With Feet*: 2:03.02, (DNF), 2:40.23, 2:28.85, (1:59.58) = *2:24.04 *I need to drill my feet G-perms.

*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:54.49*: 12.75, 42.03, 1:59.71

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *DNF*: Timing splits, and I still had the timer set for 3 splits from the 2-3-4 relay.

*3x3x3*: 40.87, (59.91), (30.99), 34.64, 32.56 = *36.02 *Ouch!

*Megaminx*: 4:38.26, (4:52.67), 4:45.90, 4:26.85, (4:03.23) = *4:37.01*

*6x6x6*: (7:50.62), 7:32.19, 6:55.26, 6:21.29, (6:13.43) = *6:56.25*


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Kilominx:
> *1.* R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
> R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
> R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
> ...


I believe that a random-state scrambler for kilominx has been developed.
I suppose that it would be somewhere in the Kilominx Discussion Thread, but I don't actually know.

And shoot, now I really want a clock so I can do mini-guiliford


----------



## kake123 (Jan 6, 2017)

*2x2*:
(3.591), 4.508, 7.805, (7.965), 5.654 = 5.98 avg5

*3x3*:
15.893, 15.869, (17.915), 16.711, (15.398) = 16.15 avg5

*OH*:
32.694, (40.160), 27.899, 29.212, (24.776) = 29.93 avg5

*4x4*:
1:00.412, 59.903, 1:04.347, (1:05.166), (58.638) = 1:01.55 avg5

*5x5*:
1:49.417, (2:00.734), 1:58.529, (1:43.181), 1:55.944 = 1:54.62 avg5

*6x6*:
3:04.226, (2:58.006), (3:30.901), 3:21.062, 3:23.008 = 3:16.09 avg5

*7x7*:
(4:48.563), 5:08.011, 5:03.496, (5:40.411), 4:56.890 = 5:02.79 avg5

*3BLD*:
1:08.612, (1:06.500), 1:08.437 = 1:06.50

*4BLD*:
6:44.492, (5:47.755), DNF = 5:47.75

*Pyraminx*:
15.119, (14.685), 16.405, 15.066, (20.342) = 15.52 avg5

*Skweb*:
(9.260), 8.070, (6.547), 8.625, 7.660 = 8.11 avg5

*Megaminx*:
1:45.804, (1:49.915), 1:39.094, (1:25.200), 1:25.789 = 1:36.89 avg5

*2-4 relay*:
1:22.097 = 1:22.09

*2-5 relay*:
3:09.934 = 3:09.93

*2-6 relay*:
7:06.050 = 7:06.05

*2-7 relay*:
12:42.72


----------



## muchacho (Jan 6, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I believe that a random-state scrambler for kilominx has been developed.
> I suppose that it would be somewhere in the Kilominx Discussion Thread, but I don't actually know.


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/kilominx-discussion-thread.61950/page-3#post-1188632

_edit: or you can use this (from @xyzzy sig)

I've copied it to http://alejos.org/kiloscrambler.html_


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 7, 2017)

*Skewb:* (5.148), 9.913, 10.720, (11.948), 9.660 = *10.09
2x2:* 11.738, (5.346), 6.864, (13.631), 7.478 = *8.69
3x3:* (38.31), 25.12, 27.36, (24.85), 29.68 = *27.39* (aargggh!!!)
*Pyraminx:* (19.71), 16.62, 17.26, 13.48, (10.97) = *15.79
Square one:* (39.30), 34.26, 37.39, 30.69, (21.06) = *34.12
4x4:* (1:18.49), 1:34.47, 1:33.09, 1:30.58, (1:37.36) = *1:32.72
OH: *40.45, (53.55), (39.77), 41.44, 43.65 = *41.85
Guildford:* *13:06.41
FMC: 28 (yay! PB)

Solution: R D R F' R' B' R F R' B' R2 B2 R2 B D2 B' F D' F L2 R D F D' F' R' D' L*



Spoiler: FMC Details



R D * B2 R2 B2 R2 (6/6) 222
B D2 B' F2 (4/10) 223
F' D' F L2 (3/13) Pseudo F2L
R D F D' F' R' D' L (8/21) L3C

Insert at *:

R F' R' B' R F R' (B) (7/28)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 7, 2017)

*2x2: *2.19, 2.17, (3.02), (1.61), 2.68 = *2.35
3x3: *10.15, 10.90, (9.75), (11.17), 9.93 = *10.32
4x4: *40.24, 43.44, 40.87, (39.87), (43.71) = *41.52
5x5: *(1:36.85), 1:19.87, 1:29.03, (1:11.18), 1:17.59 = *1:22.16
OH: *(18.50), 16.27, 18.42, 17.57, (14.68) = *17.42
234 relay: 1:02.61
2345 relay: 2:24.08
Megaminx: *(53.30), (1:02.05), 58.60, 55.63, 57.25 = *57.16
Pyraminx: *(6.56), 4.18, 5.84, 5.48, (2.83) = *5.17
Square-1: *(33.88), 17.24, (12.53), 17.63, 13.11 = *15.99
Skewb: *4.35, 3.42, (3.28), (5.16), 5.09 = *4.28*


----------



## asacuber (Jan 7, 2017)

2x2: (2.3), 2.4, 2.5, 2.3, (6.04)= 2.4/ Imao that consistency
2BLD: 28.41, 15.93, DNF= 15.93// My 1look skills were not really good here
Pyra: 6.28, (6.99), 5.45, 6.19, (4.28)= 5.98// OK
3x3: 13.91, 13.84, 13.56, (15.79), (10.96)= 13.77// horrendous
Skewb: 8.47, 5.98, 5.61, (11.07), (4.59)= 6.69// meh
2-4: 1:15.83// yay, good
OH: 25.82, (26.05), 25.03, (20.89), 24.17= 25.02// bad


----------



## asacuber (Jan 7, 2017)

In skewb, is D equivalent to B?


----------



## arbivara (Jan 7, 2017)

2x2x2: *10.147* - (9.04) 9.58 10.14 10.72 (11.35) // meh
3x3x3: *28.53* - 30.57 29.17 (24.19) (45.34) 25.85 // quite good (for me)
2BLD: *2:26.11* (2:44.53) (2:37.55) // finally got all right!
OH: *51.17* - (55.75) 51.99 (39.95) 51.77 49.75 // left handed
FMC: *29* moves // also quite good for me; full solution in spoiler below
Skewb: *1:26.9* - (3:30.04) 1:20.63 1:29.47 (1:10.73) 1:30.6 // 

Edited after this:
4x4x4: *4:31.36* - 4:15.39 4:46.48 (4:48.8) (3:59.16) 4:32.11 // meh(2)



Spoiler: FMC



(L B D') // EO+2PAIRS
(B) // 1X2X2=PAIR
(L' F R') // 2X2X2+PAIR
L' F L F' L' // F2L-2
B' L' B L B* L' B' L [email protected] // AB4C

insertions:
* - F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L // solves 1 corner
@ - D' R U' R' D R U R' // solves remaining corners


----------



## arbivara (Jan 7, 2017)

asacuber said:


> In skewb, is D equivalent to B?





MatsBergsten said:


> *Mini Guildford:
> Skewb: *L' R U B' U R B U' R' (B = D)



It seems so!


----------



## arbivara (Jan 7, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> And shoot, now I really want a clock so I can do mini-guiliford



Pardon my ignorance, but what is the *Mini Guiliford*? Is it a massive puzzle relay?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2017)

arbivara said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is the *Mini Guiliford*? Is it a massive puzzle relay?


Guildford is a relay with all WCA events but for BLD and FMC. 
Mini Guildford also is that but only with the events that has Ao5 (i.e not feeet, 6x6 & 7x7).
Which makes me wonder about OH, should probably be in too??
(I've never done or seen anyone in real life).


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Guildford is a relay with all WCA events but for BLD and FMC.
> Mini Guildford also is that but only with the events that has Ao5 (i.e not feeet, 6x6 & 7x7).
> Which makes me wonder about OH, should probably be in too??
> (I've never done or seen anyone in real life).


Yes, OH is included.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jan 7, 2017)

MBLD: 24/40 60:00 or 29/40 64:00 yay 8 points XDD
5BLD: DNF,


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 7, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Skewb
> 1. *U L U' D R U' D R D' R' U'
> *2. *U' D L D' L R *D' D* U' D' U'
> *3. *L D R' D' L' U' R L' R' D' U'
> ...



Em, typo?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 7, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (12.81), 12.17, (10.98), 11.87, 11.54 = *11.87
4x4x4*: (43.90), 1:00.21, (1:11.90), 46.88, 53.07 = *53.39
5x5x5*: 1:26.77, 1:27.12, 1:27.72, (1:40.17), (1:20.31) = *1:27.21
6x6x6*: 2:53.65, (3:21.00), 3:05.31, (2:34.64), 2:39.54 = *2:52.84*

*2-4 Relay*: *1:08.70
2-5 Relay*: *2:41.62
2-6 Relay*: *5:45.25*

*3x3x3 OH*: 25.12, (26.83), 26.72, (17.20), 25.00 = *25.62
Square-1*: 28.14, 34.36, (23.33), (41.71), 23.35 = *28.62*

BLD coming later


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 7, 2017)

2x2: 5.19
3x3: 14.96
4x4: 1:14.08
5x5: 2:33.43
6x6: 4:31.99
2BLD: 25.00
3BLD: 3:27.15
4BLD:
5BLD:
MBLD: DNF
OH: 20.24
Feet:
MTS: 1:05.39
FMC:
2-4: 1:42.12
2-5: 3:47.18
2-6: 8:55.96
Kilominx: 54.77
Megaminx: 1:23.46
Pyraminx: 13.03
Skewb: 11.93


Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: (6.23), 5.30, (2.41), 4.42, 5.83
3x3x3: (13.08), 15.16, 15.32, 14.39, (16.06)
4x4x4: (1:23.85), (1:02.15), 1:02.68, 1:23.46, 1:16.08
5x5x5: 2:24.03, (2:43.16), 2:42.68, (2:13.27), 2:33.57
6x6x6: (4:15.47), (5:16.00), 4:51.36, 4:27.65, 4:16.96
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 25.00[14.18], DNF(43.25[22.44]), DNF(31.72[22.63])
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(4:19.55[3:11.22]), DNF(3:11.36[1:57.01]), 3:27.15[2:25.92]
4x4x4 Blindfolded:
5x5x5 Blindfolded:
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/4 42:28.85[31:42.71] = 0/4 40:00 = DNF
3x3x3 One Handed: 21.66, 20.18, (22.69), (13.68), 18.86
3x3x3 With Feet:
3x3x3 Match The Scramble: (1:26.10), 1:05.16, 1:07.85, (55.64), 1:03.14
3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:42.12 = 15.79 + 5.35 + 1:20.97
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:47.18 = 15.51 + 3.52 + 1:14.48 + 2:13.67
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay: 8:55.96 = 18.38 + 6.77 + 1:22.57 + 2:22.54 + 4:45.70
Kilominx: (1:14.18), 55.59, 46.93, (43.12), 1:01.79
Megaminx: 1:26.79, (1:15.21), (1:35.88), 1:18.14, 1:25.44
Pyraminx: 13.30, (8.91), 12.76, 13.00, (13.46)
Skewb: 11.43, (17.33), (7.22), 10.75, 13.61


Spoiler: Unfinished Scrambles



4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. L' Rw' Uw' Fw Uw U R B Rw' U' L2 D2 L2 Rw Fw' F Rw2 U2 F2 L R2 Fw' Uw L Uw Fw L Rw Uw B' Rw D' B' U B Uw U2 R' F2 R2
2. Uw2 Fw' F U' Fw' F D2 U2 R2 F L B2 L2 Fw' F2 U B2 Fw' F2 D2 R Fw2 F' Uw' L2 Fw2 D2 U2 Rw2 F2 R' U2 F2 Rw R' B Uw2 U' Rw B2
3. D2 Fw' F' Uw U2 Rw' Uw2 F Rw' D2 Uw U B Fw2 Uw' R' B' Fw' F' D U2 R D' Uw' U' B D' U2 Rw' D2 Uw' B D Fw' L Fw' F Uw U2 R'

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. Lw' D2 F D' Uw' U Rw' U Lw2 B D' U' B Bw2 Fw Dw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Fw' L' Rw B' L' Uw2 U' Lw' D' Dw Uw2 R' Fw2 F L' Bw Dw2 R2 Uw' R F' Rw2 B2 Dw2 R' U B' Bw' Fw Uw Lw' Uw' U' B F2 Lw Rw' F2
2. R2 D' Bw L Lw R' B Uw' Fw U2 R' Uw2 R2 Uw2 F' Dw R' B' Bw' Fw R' B' Fw F' Dw' U R B' Lw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Dw' L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw B2 L' B Bw F2 Lw U' Lw2 Dw' Lw' U Bw2 D2 Dw Uw' B Rw' D F2 Uw2 B2
3. B' D' Dw2 F2 D R F' L2 Bw2 R Bw U Lw Rw' B' Uw U' F R2 F Rw Dw' Lw' Uw2 R B R' Fw2 L Rw' U' B2 D Lw Dw' Fw F' D2 Uw2 Fw D L' Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw Fw U Bw2 Fw' D Dw' U' L Fw2 D'

3x3x3 With Feet
1. F2 D' B' R F B L2 B2 D' L B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U F2 B2
2. D2 B L2 R2 F R2 B D2 B L2 D2 U R D U B2 U' B' L2 F' L2
3. D2 B R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F U2 B L B2 U L R B2 U' F' R2 B' D
4. U2 R2 B D2 U2 B L2 B' U2 L2 F2 L R2 U B' F2 L' B2 R D'
5. D U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R B' F' D' R2 B2 D R U2 R2

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. U2 L' B L2 U2 B D' B' L D2 B R2 B R2 U2 B L2 B L2 F'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 8, 2017)

Question: Why is there no 2-7 relay?


2x2: (3.77), 3.24, (2.61), 2.87, 3.11 = 3.07
3x3: 9.23, 12.22, 9.02, 9.13, 12.80 = 10.19
4x4: 35.10, 41.34, 40.15, 41.76, 37.01 = 39.50 // DP 4/5 solves
5x5: 1:23.54, 1:26.83, 1:53.32, 1:22.89, 1:19.13 = 1:24.42
6x6: 2:45.14, 3:27.61, 2:48.13, 2:56.43, 2:45.56 = 2:50.04
7x7: 4:49.60, 5:05.48, 4:55.32, 4:21.51, 4:14.76 = 4:42.15 // PB!
2x2 BLD: 27.19, DNF, DNF = 27.19 // OP corners for all of them
3x3 OH: 20.05, 22.55, 21.49, 22.55, 20.53 = 21.52
2+3+4 Relay: 56.88
2+3+4+5 Relay: 2:21.71
Clock: 11.81, 12.05, 13.73, 11.94, 12.01 = 12.01
Megaminx: 1:18.90, 1:07.40, 1:10.31, 1:07.77, 1:04.92 = 1:08.49
Pyraminx: 3.45, 6.37, 6.14, 5.03, 5.33 = 5.50 // poo scrambles
Square-1: 22.97, 16.64, 15.94, 17.67, 13.30 = 16.75 // meh
Skewb: 5.67, 6.41, 5.69, 10.58, 5.21 = 5.92 // Pretty nice
Kilominx: 23.87, 27.20, 26.33, 25.54, 21.00 = 25.25
2+3+4+5+6 Relay: 5:36.19
2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay: 9:35.81 // First sub-10! Also, I just generated my own 4x4 scramble
Mini Guildford: 4:50.34 // First sub-5! I can def. improve this in the future though


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Question: Why is there no 2-7 relay?


I can add a 2-7 relay too. My thought was that there was lots of relays anyway and
with the MiniG also the marathoners would get what they want. Perhaps we should try
both for say five weeks and see how many competitors we get? What do you (all) think?


----------



## JWcuber (Jan 8, 2017)

*2x2: *6.99 , (4.59) , (9.57) , 8.52 , 7.33=* 7.61* 
*3x3: *(32.32) [euugh] , 26.9 , (26.37) , 29.25 , 27.64= *27.93 *yay, pretty good 
*Pyraminx: *(12.05) , 10.47 , 8.47 , (8.36) , 10.05= *9.66 *(really bad pyra avg, one of the worst)
*Skewb: *(12.33) , (18.28) , 13.66 , 17.76 , 12.88= *14.77 *good, sub15 

What is match the scramble?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2017)

JWcuber said:


> What is match the scramble?


Use two cubes. First scramble one (no timing).
Then you should make the other solved cube exactly like the scrambled one on time
(and you may not use the inverse scramble). Good luck!
Perhaps harder than you think .


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 8, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I believe that a random-state scrambler for kilominx has been developed.
> I suppose that it would be somewhere in the Kilominx Discussion Thread, but I don't actually know.
> 
> And shoot, now I really want a clock so I can do mini-guiliford


Also, 3-4 lines of mega + x2 on each line is what a lot of people do. I don't know the statistics but it's a lot better randomness than just doing a mega scramble.

Ideally the random state generator is ideal


----------



## theos (Jan 8, 2017)

2x2x2: 9.82
3x3x3: 30.76
2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 4:11.20
Skewb: 21.24
FMC: 44 moves

Really bad this week 



Spoiler: All times



2x2x2
(DNF), (7.53), 9.96, 10.22, 9.29
// (1) Pop on AUF

3x3x3
(40.92), 28.80, 29.39, 34.09, (28.76)
// (1) Botched EO

Skewb
(36.20), 18.83, 20.97, (18.20), 23.93





Spoiler: FMC



R B D F2 D' B' D F U' F' U L2 B2 L2 B L' B2 D2 R F R' B R F' R' B2 L F' D F D L' D L D' L' D2 L D2 L' D' L' D L
// 2x2x2: R D * F' U' F' U (6)
// 2x2x3: L2 B2 L2 B2 (4)
// EO: B' L' B2 D2 @ B' L F' D F (8)
// F2L-1: D L' D L D' L' D2 L D2 (9)
// AB4C: L' D' L' D L (5)
// Corners insert at *: D' B D F2 D' B' D F2 (5)
// Corners insert at @: R F R' B R F' R' B' (7)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 8, 2017)

*3x3 *(17.87), 16.53, 14.11,13.64, (12.81)=14.76// yay
*3BLD *33.17, 31.56, DNF(37.38)=31.56// rip


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Em, typo?


No, a known error (in the Skewb scrambler of the site program).


----------



## Jacck (Jan 8, 2017)

2x2x2 Blindfolded 1:02.90, DNF, 1:35.36
3x3x3 Blindfolded 4:26.16, DNF, 4:12.39
4x4x4 Blindfolded 11:14.11, 8:48.41, DNS
6x6x6 Blindfolded DNF
3x3x3 One Handed 1:12.94, 1:15.62, 1:12.34, 1:24.04, 1:18.87
Kilominx DNF, 8:09.86, 10:37.07, 7:49.29, DNF

// 4bld: 2) [4:30] second pb (+11s)
// 6bld was (39:21.85)[22:25] and off by 2 obliques???
// Did Kilominx blind. It is as hard as a 4x4, so it could be a nice way to bring people to Megaminx blind.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 8, 2017)

*2x2x2*
(2.49), 4.31, (4.91), 4.36, 3.75 = 4.14 average

*3x3x3*
13.15, 11.88, 11.76, (14.66), (10.34) = 12.26 average

*4x4x4*
48.75, 57.71, (1:01.86), 49.65, (47.36) = 52.04 average

*5x5x5*
(1:49.41), 1:29.58, 1:41.11+, 1:46.74, (1:27.66) = 1:32.78 average

*6x6x6*
4:00.32, 3:43.97, 3:58.56, (3:31.92), (4:04.30) = 3:54.29 average

*7x7x7*
5:29.16, 5:08.94, 5:36.77, (5:47.89), (5:03.52) = 5:24.96 average

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
16.28, 29.92, 27.66 = 24.62 mean

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF mean

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
To be completed

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
To be completed

*3x3x3 One Handed*
27.58, 27.10, (24.35), 24.74, (33.58) = 26.47 average

*3x3x3 With Feet*
To be completed

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
(DNF), 1:40.50, 1:36.15, 1:56.88, (1:29.27) = 1:44.51 average

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
To be completed

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
1:13.35

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
3:09.90

*Clock*
15.50, 17.21, (14.62), 15.31, (17.26) = 16.01 average

*MegaMinx*
(1:05.21), 1:12.64, 1:11.79, (1:14.17), 1:11.27 = 1:11.90 average

*PyraMinx*
3.64, 3.48, (4.70), 4.22, (3.05) = 3.78 average

*Square-1*
19.61, (14.91), 16.25, (23.50), 18.05 = 17.97 average

*Skewb*
8.71, 7.43, 6.65, (11.18), (6.40) = 7.60 average

*Mini Guildford*
6:03.83

*Kilominx*
36.46, 38.40, 36.26, (34.33), (56.57) = 37.04 average


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 8, 2017)

*2x2: *(8.46), 8.77, (14.27), 14.22, 9.56 = *10.85 *(terrible)
*3x3:* 26.70, (23.32), (27.84), 26.70, 26.99 = *26.80
3x3 One Handed: *(1:09.73), (55.23), 59.01, 1:02.00, 1:05.73 = *1:02.25
Clock: *(17.07+), 16.86, 16.37, (14.64), 15.37 = * 16.20
Pyraminx: *15.71, 13.62, (13.54), (16.51), 13.74 = *14.36*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2017)

Still have a few left...

*Rubik’s Cube:* 12.30, 12.26, 10.86, (12.65), (9.30) = *11.81*
*2x2x2 Cube:* (2.54), 2.92, (5.44), 3.29, 4.20 =* 3.47
4x4x4 Cube:* 48.07[O], (42.33[O]), (49.67[O]), 49.43[OP], 43.49 = *47.00
5x5x5 Cube:* (2:05.37), 1:36.52, (1:22.78), 1:28.71, 1:25.84 = *1:30.36* //Katie made me switch cubes 
*6x6x6 Cube:* (3:32.06[P]), 3:11.06, 3:09.64, (3:01.67 [OP]), 3:08.88 [OP] = *3:09.86*
*7x7x7 Cube: *(4:44.99), 5:11.88, 5:07.13, 5:13.81, (5:21.65) = *5:10.94
3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, 3:01.28[1:16.14], DNS = *3:01.28
3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *29 HTM*


Spoiler



Pre-Move: L
Solution: R D R2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 D’ F L2 D B D2 R D2 R’ B2 U’ B D B’ U B D2 B D’ B’ L
2 pairs: R D (2/2)
2x2x3: R2 F L2 FD2 R2 F’ (6/8)
F2L-1: F’ D’ F L2 (4/12)
EO: D B D2 R D2 R’ B’ * (7/19)
AB3C: D’ B D’ B’ (4/23)
Undo Pre-move: L (1/24)
Insert at *: B’ U’ B D B’ U B D’ (8/32)
3 CANCELLATIONS: 32-3 = 29


*3x3x3 One-Handed:* (23.73), 23.17, 22.11, 23.30, (21.49) =* 22.86
3x3x3 With Feet: *1:46.76, 1:30.85, (1:19.37), 1:37.74, (DNF) = *1:38.45* //felt like a lot of rust...
*Megaminx:* (1:15.51), 1:18.20, 1:18.20, (1:47.35), 1:18.94 = *1:18.45*
*Pyraminx:* (4.77), 6.59, (7.72), 5.43, 5.93 = *5.98*  //second round plz
*Rubik’s Clock:* 8.93, (11.27), 9.48, 8.85, (7.89) = *9.09* //no practice = bad
*Skewb:* 8.99, 13.95, (8.69), 10.41, (15.13) = *11.45
Squan:* 24.74, 24.27, 20.96, (13.65), (28.36[P]) = *23.32
3x3x3 Multi-Blind: *1/2 in 6:44.23[3:52.12] = *DNF (1 Point)
2-4 Relay:** 1:05.55 *[2- 4.36, 4- 49.05[O], 3- 12.14]
*2-5 Relay:* *3:13.47* [2- 6.71, 4- 57.35, 5- 1:57.56, 3- 11.83] // :/
*2-6 Relay: **5:48.15* [2- 5.45, 4- 53.89, 6- 2:57.81, 5- 1:39.58, 3- 11.40] //lol 3x3 same in guilford
*2-7 Relay: 10:47.65* [2- 3.38, 4- 47.87, 6- 3:11.54, 7- 4:49.48, 5- 1:42.10, 3- 13.26] //all but 5x5 were really good! Also hand scrambled 2 and 4
*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:* 42.49, (28.19+), 36.84, (44.19), 30.27 = *36.35* //PB avg and single.
*Kilominx:* 25.85, 22.90, 20.68, (18.94), (26.20) = *23.14
2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, 16.04[10.23], 35.79[22.41] = *16.04
Mini Guilford:* *6:21.28* [Clock- 11.89 :/, 2- 7.33, Mega- 1:33.83, 5- 1:55.47, 4- 56.74, OH- 28.82, Pyra- 9.29, Squan- 32.81, Skewb- 13.66, 3- 11.40] // Warm-Up  Guess just giving myself an easy time to beat later.
*Bonus: Gigaminx:* *15.56.32*




*Question:* Can we have the option to do the mini Guilford as a team? I know me and Katie do them a lot, and it would be nice to count on here somehow.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 9, 2017)

*2x2x2: 3.32, 3.34, 3.87, 2.80, 3.95 = 3.51
3x3x3: 11.39, 13.57, 8.94, 12.47, 10.59 = 11.49 (good single)
4x4x4: 53.98, 54.91, 54.01, 50.83, 51.94 = 52.97 (pretty rubbish)
5x5x5: 1:46.50, 1:32.78, 1:46.76, 1:38.18, 1:43.79 = 1:42.83
6x6x6
7x7x7
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:09.39, DNF(52.82), 50.64 = 50.64
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 2:32.10, 2:33.45, DNF(2:27.38) = 2:32.10 (MOST CONSISTENT MEAN)
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
3x3x3 One Handed: 22.18, 22.32, 19.27, 21.72, 16.96 = 21.06 (good single again)
3x3x3 With Feet
3x3x3 Match the scramble
3x3x3 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 58.08 (PB AND FIRST SUB 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 2:59.60
Clock: 24.31, 27.19, 28.75, 24.25, DNF = 26.75
MegaMinx: 1:42.01, 1:33.63, 1:39.62, 1:48.70, 1:41.64 = 1:41.10
PyraMinx: 5.53, 3.91, 4.18, 4.75, 3.37 = 4.28
Square-1: 32.10, 25.41, 25.77, 34.88, 26.45 = 28.11
Skewb: 10.86, 9.07, 6.69, 8.56, 7.33 = 8.32

NEW EVENTS:
Kilominx: 48.06, 48.38 45.12, 52.79, 35.76 = 47.19 (Awesome single!)
2-6: 6:35.13
2-7
Mini Guildford: 6:25.62

Anything blank hasn't been completed YET*


----------



## kake123 (Jan 9, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> I can add a 2-7 relay too. My thought was that there was lots of relays anyway and
> with the MiniG also the marathoners would get what they want. Perhaps we should try
> both for say five weeks and see how many competitors we get? What do you (all) think?


The 4x4 and 2x2 scrambles for the 2-7 relay seem incorrect.


----------



## AAL_123 (Jan 9, 2017)

2x2: 8.20, 10.16, 9.12, 12.64, 9.23.
ao5: 9.50
(I'm not the best :C )


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 9, 2017)

2x2 - *6.07* Average: (4.32), 6.08, 5.62, 6.51, (12.61)
3x3 - *15.26* Average: 15.62, 14.70, (DNF(12.68)), 15.45, (14.02)
(Choked really hard, very disappointed)

4x4 - *1:16.79* Average: 1:13.16, (1:44.47), (1:13.05), 1:18.62, 1:18.59
(On the other hand… really happy with this!)

5x5 - *2:41.58* Average: (3:02.21), 2:31.06, 2:47.27, 2:46.42, (2:24.45)
(PB Average by 3 seconds)

6x6 - *5:31.99* Average: (6:37.91), 5:12.93, 5:31.14, (4:49.32), 5:51.89
(PB Single and Average right here!)

3x3 OH - *23.42* Average: 24.53, (21.54), 23.13, (24.61), 22.60
3x3 MTS - *2:24.74* Average: 2:40.72, (1:40.59), (2:53.86), 2:22.40, 2:11.11
3x3 FMC - *42 Moves*


Spoiler: Solution



R D (L’ B2 L B2) = 2x2 Block (6/6)
(F’ U’ F’ U) = 2x2x3 Block (4/10)
(L’ D L D) (B D B’) L’ D (B’ L B) = F2L Minus 1 (12/22)
D2 (B D’ B’ D) (B D B’) D2 = OLS (9/31)
B’ L B2 (D’ B’ D’) (B D B’) L’ D = PLL (T-Perm) (11/42)


2-4 Relay - *1:45.25*
2-5 Relay - *4:31.14*
Pyraminx - *18.51 *Average: 14.64, (20.95), 20.03, 20.85, (12.88)


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 9, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (4.37), 6.04, 6.67, (6.95), 6.07-> *6.26
3x3x3:* 18.11, (14.98), 18.59, (19.25), 15.41-> *17.37
4x4x4:* 1:13.49, 1:16.84, (1:21.15), (1:08.72), 1:19.76-> *1:16.70
5x5x5:* 2:25.10, (2:14.63), 2:15.89, 2:23.18, (2:29.94)-> *2:21.39
7x7x7:* (8:36.71), 7:17.98, 8:10.85, (6:56.70), 8:06.73-> *7:51.85
2x2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:15.02-> *1:15.02
3x3x3BLD:* 3:40.73, 3:49.92, 3:16.10-> *3:16.10
3x3x3OH:* 34.24, 33.52, 34.12, (33.06), (37.38)-> *33.96
3x3 MTS:* 1:23.85, 1:22.82, (1:29.57), (1:18.45), 1:26.96-> *1:24.54
234*-> *1:41.74
2345*-> *4:13.56
megaminx:* 2:32.55, (2:45.01), 2:39.39, 2:36.43, (2:29.52)-> *2:36.12
sq-1:* (52.31), 45.76, (36.63), 40.66, 42.65-> *43.02
skewb:* (13.32), 11.72, (8.16), 9.34, 8.23-> *9.76

FMC:* 28 moves


Spoiler



Solution: L2 U L2 D L' U' L D' F' L2 F L' B' U' B L U' R B' R2 U L' R' F R' F' L2 D

on inverse:
D' L2 F R F' R2 //2x2x2
R' L U' R2 B R' //2x2x3
U L' B' U B //f2l-1
L F' L2 F * L' U L' U' L2 //all but 3 corners

insertion: * D L' U L D' L' U' L (5 moves cancelation)


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 10, 2017)

2x2: (1.41), 1.76, 1.48, (1.96), 1.89= 1.71
Don't have time for anything else this week, it's really last minute because I've been so busy


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jan 10, 2017)

Clock: 17.43 18.04 (21.83) (17.19) 17.31=17.59
Pyraminx: 15.93 (12.36) 14.36 17.01 (17.86)=15.77
Skewb: (36.08) 31.35 (14.48) 28.81 16.00=25.39
Megaminx: (3:34.10) (2:28.37) 2:50.65 2:55.62 2:52.84=2:53.04/Single&Average PB!!!
3x3x3 With feet: 3:01.72 (3:10.94) 2:25.13 (2:20.90) 2:42.51=2:43.12/Average PB!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 10, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
1) missing move
2) couldn't recall
3) missed flipped edge
slow memo all around
*4x4x4 BLD*: 6:47.44, DNF, DNF = *6:47.44*
1) [4:02/2:44] those wings... decent execution though
2) (6:59) [2:57/4:01] nice scramble but some pauses and mix-ups
3) (5:50) [3:21/2:29] 3 wings; misscrambled so not even sure why
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
1) 12:34 [7:23/5:11] best execution yet, memo mistakes in +-centers
2) [6:07/-] forgot to execute +-centers before edges, so gave up (twisted corners anyway)
3) 13:22 [6:45/6:36] Made a mistake in the first edge pair, so had to undo most of edges to fix it. But then something else went wrong during that (memo was correct).
Next solve was 12:16 success.
*Multi-BLD*: *10/19* in *56:57.68*
My first six cubes overlapped with an attempt two days prior, causing lots of problems; I only got 1/6.

Not a good week for BLD...


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 10, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> I can add a 2-7 relay too. My thought was that there was lots of relays anyway and
> with the MiniG also the marathoners would get what they want. Perhaps we should try
> both for say five weeks and see how many competitors we get? What do you (all) think?



I like the relays, but I'd like to see them split into 2-4 and 5-7. I still haven't got a 7x7 yet, so I'd be stuck with 2-4, but it makes sense to me to have a big cubes relay and a small cubes relay. I suppose if you're splitting it that was you could also do a non-cubic relay, with Megaminx, Skewb, Pyraminx, and Clock (and Square-1? And Kilominx? I don't know). The strongest argument I've heard against making relays official WCA events is that it all comes down to how fast you can solve the big cubes.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 10, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I like the relays, but I'd like to see them split into 2-4 and 5-7. I still haven't got a 7x7 yet, so I'd be stuck with 2-4, but it makes sense to me to have a big cubes relay and a small cubes relay. I suppose if you're splitting it that was you could also do a non-cubic relay, with Megaminx, Skewb, Pyraminx, and Clock (and Square-1? And Kilominx? I don't know). The strongest argument I've heard against making relays official WCA events is that it all comes down to how fast you can solve the big cubes.


I personally like 2-7. Not so much 2-6 but its still pretty cool! the side events are covered in the mini guilford tbh


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2017)

kake123 said:


> The 4x4 and 2x2 scrambles for the 2-7 relay seem incorrect.


Thanks, did some faulty cut and paste there...  Corrected now.
Anyone who already did 2-7 ought to do it again .


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 10, 2017)

2x2 : 5.25, (6.52), 4.74, (4.68), 4.75 = 4.91
3x3 : 16.57, (14.92), 16.33, (16.98),15.14 = 16.01
4x4 : (51.90), 52.53, 55.99, (1:08.66),57.37 = 55.30
5x5 : (1:34.03), (1:57.14), 1:45.33,1:44.14, 1:47.22 = 1:45.56
6x6 : 3:26.53, 3:24.18, (3:29.49),3:27.08, (3:04.15) = 3:25.93
7x7 : 4:44.58, 4:47.09, 4:32.41, (4:58.14), (4:14.28) = 4:41.36
3x3 BLD : 3:54.24, 3:04.60, DNF = 3:04.60
OH : 38.14, (42.63), (37.16), 39.55, 38.01 = 38.57
2-4 Relay : 1:15.53
2-5 Relay : 3:04.67
2-6 Relay : 6:55.96
2-7 Relay : 11:29.10
MTS : (1:04.01), 56.97, 59.30, (53.24),55.07 = 57.11
Megaminx : 1:38.73, 1:38.71, (1:45.06), (1:37.92), 1:38.30 = 1:38.58
Pyraminx : (6.19), (7.37), 6.55, 6.85, 7.29 = 6.90
Square-1 : 1:02.63, 45.88, (1:10.08), 58.74, (42.06) = 55.75
Skewb : (6.92), 9.26, 12.35, (12.73), 8.89 = 10.17


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 10, 2017)

*3X3*: (10.596), (16.297), 13.279, 13.749,13.355 = *13.461
4X4:* 52.16, 1:06.48, 1:07.75, 53.63, 2:42.26 =* 1:02.62 *horrible
*OH*: 22.530, (21.922), 23.837, (27.555),23.346 = *23.328*


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 10, 2017)

*2x2: *(4.13), (9.78), 7.89, 7.79, 9.51 = *8.40
3x3: *18.20, (21.15), 19.49, 19.14, (17.92) = *18.95*
*2-3-4 Relay: *= *3:01.91*
*3x3OH: *1:09.70, 1:14.47, (54.86), (1:22.96), 1:06.34 = *1:10.17*
*Pyraminx: *(23.54), 16.23, 20.73, (9.51), 10.73 = *15.90
*
I was in a big rush this week so I didn't warm-up very much.


----------



## okayama (Jan 11, 2017)

*FMC*: 25 moves
Scramble: U2 L' B L2 U2 B D' B' L D2 B R2 B R2 U2 B L2 B L2 F'
Solution: R D R2 F L2 F L2 D L' D' B' L2 F2 B' L F2 D F D2 L D L2 B2 R2 F'


Spoiler



Here is 30 min backup solution (27 moves).

Pre-scramble: F R2 F'

2x2x2 block: R D R2
2x2x3 block: F L2 F

On inverse, F R2 B' L2 B F' makes more square, so:

Pre-scramble: F B' L2 B R2 F'

2x2x2 block: R D R2
2x2x3 block: F L2 F
F2L minus 1 slot: L
Finish F2L: F' D * F
All but 3 corners: D' B' D' L' D L B
Correction: F B' L2 B R2 F'

Insert at *: D2 F' U' F D2 F' U F

In the remaining time, I found the following solution.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: L2 F' L2 F' R2 D' R'

2x2x3 block: F R2 F'
More square: B' L2 B
All but 3c3e: D L D'
Correction: L2 F' L2 F' R2 D' R'

Skeleton on normal: R D R2 F L2 F L2 D L' D' B' L2 F + B R2 F'

Insert at +: B' (F L F2 D F D2 L D L2) B


EDIT: This is my 500th post.


----------



## Jon Persson (Jan 11, 2017)

3x3: *Ao5 27.13
*
26.257, 28.740, (29.050), 26.406, (24.805)


----------



## arbivara (Jan 11, 2017)

I've seen that Week 2 has been posted but I'm not sure if this is already closed or not. I'll do some more solves today and edit my original post, but if this week is already closed, please be advised that, so far, I've done only 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 2BLD, OH, FMC and Skweb!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2017)

arbivara said:


> I've seen that Week 2 has been posted but I'm not sure if this is already closed or not. I'll do some more solves today and edit my original post, but if this week is already closed, please be advised that, so far, I've done only 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 2BLD, OH, FMC and Skweb!


No problem. It is still open, a few hours more from now.


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 11, 2017)

A little late but hopefully you will accept it, just made it in time for the first weekly comp of the year 
*
3x3: *(9.17), 11.69, 10.33, 9.92, (12.80)* = 10.65
3BLD:* 35.38, 36.18, DNF(26.27)* = 35.38*


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 11, 2017)

3x3 Ao5: 20.500

(28.957), (17.067), 20.058, 21.332, 20.111

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2017)

OK, results for week 1:
congrats to Torch, Jaysammey and cuberkid. No Georgia jokes this time
but real close on the podium.

Some notes: A few of you still used the comp sites to enter your times.
That is totally ok, but you must use the scrambles from here (as long
as there's none there). Some may have used their own scrambles which
is ok for this week but not in the future.

As there are some changes now, I may have missed a lot (even a whole event which happened at first).
Please tell me if you see something faulty or missing.

All of the new scoring rules are not fully implemented yet.

*2x2x2*(28)

 1.71 WACWCA
 2.04 asacuber
 2.35 Isaac Lai
 2.94 gateway cuber
 3.07 cuberkid10
 3.47 Jaysammey777
 3.51 FastCubeMaster
 3.80 Torch
 4.05 turtwig
 4.14 DGCubes
 4.91 bacyril
 5.18 GenTheThief
 5.18 Ordway Persyn
 5.25 Garrett c.
 5.98 kake123
 6.07 EmperorZant
 6.26 Bogdan
 7.15 LostGent
 7.61 JWcuber
 7.87 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.40 CornerCutter
 8.69 EWCuber
 8.69 bubbagrub
 9.50 AAL_123
 10.15 arbivara
 10.85 Loiloiloi
 15.57 MatsBergsten
 DNF theos
*3x3x3 *(32)

 10.19 cuberkid10
 10.33 Isaac Lai
 10.65 the super cuber
 11.27 Torch
 11.37 Skefull
 11.48 FastCubeMaster
 11.70 gateway cuber
 11.81 Jaysammey777
 11.86 Keroma12
 12.26 DGCubes
 13.15 turtwig
 13.49 Bh13
 13.77 asacuber
 13.90 Ordway Persyn
 14.96 GenTheThief
 15.13 Daniel Lin
 15.26 EmperorZant
 16.15 kake123
 16.30 bacyril
 17.37 Bogdan
 18.69 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.94 CornerCutter
 20.46 muchacho
 20.50 Agguzi
 26.80 Loiloiloi
 27.13 Jon Persson
 27.39 bubbagrub
 27.75 JWcuber
 28.53 arbivara
 29.40 1davey29
 36.02 One Wheel
 36.03 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(18)

 39.50 cuberkid10
 41.52 Isaac Lai
 47.00 Jaysammey777
 47.30 Torch
 52.04 DGCubes
 52.88 turtwig
 53.31 FastCubeMaster
 53.39 Keroma12
 54.61 bacyril
 57.08 Ordway Persyn
 59.67 gateway cuber
 1:01.55 kake123
 1:14.07 GenTheThief
 1:16.70 Bogdan
 1:16.79 EmperorZant
 1:32.71 bubbagrub
 2:10.77 MatsBergsten
 4:31.33 arbivara
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:22.16 Isaac Lai
 1:22.60 Torch
 1:24.42 cuberkid10
 1:27.20 Keroma12
 1:30.36 Jaysammey777
 1:39.14 DGCubes
 1:42.82 FastCubeMaster
 1:44.26 Ordway Persyn
 1:46.04 bacyril
 1:54.62 kake123
 2:21.39 Bogdan
 2:33.43 GenTheThief
 2:41.58 EmperorZant
 2:59.79 gateway cuber
 3:19.08 One Wheel
 4:19.71 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(12)

 2:33.87 Torch
 2:50.04 cuberkid10
 2:52.83 Keroma12
 3:09.86 Jaysammey777
 3:16.09 kake123
 3:25.55 bacyril
 3:29.06 Ordway Persyn
 3:54.28 DGCubes
 4:31.99 GenTheThief
 5:31.99 EmperorZant
 6:56.25 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:30.72 Torch
 4:41.36 bacyril
 4:42.14 cuberkid10
 4:57.24 Ordway Persyn
 5:02.80 kake123
 5:10.94 Jaysammey777
 5:24.96 DGCubes
 7:51.85 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 17.42 Isaac Lai
 18.78 gateway cuber
 20.23 GenTheThief
 20.76 Torch
 21.06 FastCubeMaster
 21.52 cuberkid10
 22.86 Jaysammey777
 23.23 Bh13
 23.42 EmperorZant
 25.01 asacuber
 25.61 Keroma12
 26.47 DGCubes
 29.93 kake123
 33.96 Bogdan
 36.49 muchacho
 38.57 bacyril
 41.85 bubbagrub
 43.97 Ordway Persyn
 51.17 arbivara
 1:02.25 Loiloiloi
 1:10.17 CornerCutter
 1:15.81 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 48.52 Torch
 1:38.45 Jaysammey777
 1:57.95 gateway cuber
 2:24.03 One Wheel
 2:43.12 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 9.96 gateway cuber
 14.43 Torch
 15.93 asacuber
 16.04 Jaysammey777
 16.28 DGCubes
 25.00 GenTheThief
 27.19 cuberkid10
 31.27 MatsBergsten
 32.41 Deri Nata Wijaya
 48.64 Ordway Persyn
 50.64 FastCubeMaster
 1:02.90 Jacck
 1:15.02 Bogdan
 1:47.16 One Wheel
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 31.56 Daniel Lin
 35.38 the super cuber
 1:06.50 kake123
 1:10.72 Torch
 1:20.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:29.28 MatsBergsten
 2:32.10 FastCubeMaster
 3:01.28 Jaysammey777
 3:04.60 bacyril
 3:16.10 Bogdan
 3:18.58 Ordway Persyn
 3:27.15 GenTheThief
 3:34.01 gateway cuber
 4:12.39 Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF DGCubes
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:47.75 kake123
 6:47.44 Keroma12
 7:55.05 MatsBergsten
 8:48.41 Jacck
 DNF gateway cuber
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Keroma12
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

13/13 (53:23)  Deri Nata Wijaya
24/40 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
3/3 (26:39)  gateway cuber
2/3 (28:01)  Ordway Persyn
10/19 (56:57)  Keroma12
1/2 ( 6:44)  Jaysammey777
0/4 (40:00)  GenTheThief
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 36.53 Jaysammey777
 44.09 Torch
 57.79 bacyril
 1:05.38 GenTheThief
 1:24.54 Bogdan
 1:44.51 DGCubes
 2:24.74 EmperorZant
 2:48.29 Ordway Persyn
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 56.88 cuberkid10
 58.08 FastCubeMaster
 1:02.61 Isaac Lai
 1:05.55 Jaysammey777
 1:06.81 Torch
 1:08.70 Keroma12
 1:13.35 DGCubes
 1:15.53 bacyril
 1:15.83 asacuber
 1:19.44 gateway cuber
 1:19.79 Ordway Persyn
 1:22.09 kake123
 1:41.74 Bogdan
 1:42.12 GenTheThief
 1:45.25 EmperorZant
 2:54.49 One Wheel
 3:01.91 CornerCutter
 4:11.20 theos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:21.71 cuberkid10
 2:24.08 Isaac Lai
 2:31.71 Torch
 2:41.62 Keroma12
 2:59.60 FastCubeMaster
 3:04.67 bacyril
 3:09.90 DGCubes
 3:09.93 kake123
 3:13.47 Jaysammey777
 3:14.38 Ordway Persyn
 3:47.18 GenTheThief
 4:13.56 Bogdan
 4:31.14 EmperorZant
 DNF One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)

 5:24.87 Torch
 5:36.19 cuberkid10
 5:45.25 Keroma12
 5:48.15 Jaysammey777
 6:03.72 Ordway Persyn
 6:35.13 FastCubeMaster
 6:55.96 bacyril
 7:06.05 kake123
 8:55.96 GenTheThief
14:01.15 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(6)

 9:18.66 Torch
 9:35.81 cuberkid10
10:47.65 Jaysammey777
11:16.06 Ordway Persyn
11:29.10 bacyril
12:42.72 kake123
*MiniGuildford*(6)

 4:50.34 cuberkid10
 6:03.83 DGCubes
 6:14.87 Torch
 6:21.28 Jaysammey777
 6:25.62 FastCubeMaster
13:06.41 bubbagrub
*Kilominx*(10)

 23.14 Jaysammey777
 25.25 cuberkid10
 33.80 Torch
 37.04 DGCubes
 42.02 gateway cuber
 47.19 FastCubeMaster
 50.18 Ordway Persyn
 54.77 GenTheThief
 1:34.22 muchacho
 DNF Jacck
*Skewb*(20)

 4.29 Isaac Lai
 5.92 cuberkid10
 6.60 gateway cuber
 6.69 asacuber
 7.60 DGCubes
 8.12 kake123
 8.32 FastCubeMaster
 9.76 Bogdan
 9.78 Torch
 10.10 bubbagrub
 10.17 bacyril
 10.60 Ordway Persyn
 11.12 Jaysammey777
 11.93 GenTheThief
 13.08 1davey29
 14.77 JWcuber
 25.39 RyuKagamine
 30.63 MatsBergsten
 1:26.72 arbivara
 DNF theos
*Clock*(7)

 9.09 Jaysammey777
 12.00 cuberkid10
 16.01 DGCubes
 16.20 Loiloiloi
 17.59 RyuKagamine
 18.29 Torch
 26.75 FastCubeMaster
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.78 DGCubes
 3.97 gateway cuber
 4.28 FastCubeMaster
 5.17 Isaac Lai
 5.50 cuberkid10
 5.72 Torch
 5.97 asacuber
 5.98 Jaysammey777
 6.90 bacyril
 9.66 JWcuber
 10.90 Ordway Persyn
 13.02 GenTheThief
 14.36 Loiloiloi
 15.52 kake123
 15.77 RyuKagamine
 15.79 bubbagrub
 15.90 CornerCutter
 18.51 EmperorZant
*Megaminx*(14)

 57.16 Isaac Lai
 1:08.49 cuberkid10
 1:11.90 DGCubes
 1:18.45 Jaysammey777
 1:23.46 GenTheThief
 1:36.89 kake123
 1:38.58 bacyril
 1:41.07 Torch
 1:41.09 FastCubeMaster
 1:58.94 Ordway Persyn
 2:32.17 gateway cuber
 2:36.12 Bogdan
 2:53.04 RyuKagamine
 4:37.00 One Wheel
*Square-1*(13)

 15.99 Isaac Lai
 16.75 cuberkid10
 17.97 DGCubes
 23.32 Jaysammey777
 28.11 FastCubeMaster
 28.62 Keroma12
 31.96 gateway cuber
 34.11 bubbagrub
 37.46 Ordway Persyn
 40.30 Torch
 43.02 Bogdan
 55.75 bacyril
 1:31.29 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

25 okayama
28 Bogdan
28 bubbagrub
29 Jaysammey777
29 arbivara
42 EmperorZant
44 theos
DNF  Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

329 Torch
328 Jaysammey777
322 cuberkid10
260 DGCubes
242 FastCubeMaster
237 Isaac Lai
209 gateway cuber
206 bacyril
203 Ordway Persyn
195 kake123
185 GenTheThief
155 Keroma12
155 Bogdan
128 asacuber
111 EmperorZant
89 MatsBergsten
83 bubbagrub
69 Deri Nata Wijaya
64 turtwig
54 One Wheel
53 the super cuber
44 arbivara
43 Jacck
43 Bh13
41 Daniel Lin
38 CornerCutter
37 JWcuber
37 Loiloiloi
31 Skefull
30 kamilprzyb
30 WACWCA
29 muchacho
27 RyuKagamine
20 theos
18 okayama
17 Garrett c.
13 LostGent
13 1davey29
12 Agguzi
10 Jon Persson
9 EWCuber
7 AAL_123


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 11, 2017)

I think you missed my Mini Guildford


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> I think you missed my Mini Guildford


I treated Guildford as a Ao5 event . Now it's better...


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2017)

My multi results are wrong
I did 1/4 in 42m, but the last cube was the solved one so it would be 0/4 in 40m

Sorry if I didn't make that clear in my entry results


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Missing my 3x3, maybe cause I called it Rubik's Cube?

Edit: and Clock


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 11, 2017)

Missing my Match the Scramble, 2-4 relay, and 2x2?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Missing my Match the Scramble, 2-4 relay, and 2x2?



Now they are in. If you write the times on the same line as the event names it works better.
But as to why it works for some events anyway I have not figured out .

@GenTheThief : the program takes the result that comes first. But no harm done in this case as you
took exactly the same place and got exactly as many points.

@Jaysammey777 : please skip the Rubiks in front of both cube (3x3x3) and clock.
If you knew how many ways there has been to name events through the years ...
Some people does not even bother to write any event name at all


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 11, 2017)

@Jaysammey777 You suck


----------



## arbivara (Jan 11, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> No problem. It is still open, a few hours more from now.


In the end, had some problems home and could only add 4x4x4... Also, I see that most of my results are not in... Did not know that forum posted results were also taken by a program... I see now from previous posts that even how you label them can cause unprocessing! I'll now edit my times for a more conventional way (but, IMHO, with least clarity) in the hopes they can still come in

EDIT: my times are now written in a more conventional way


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

2nd in 2-4 (with a PB) and 3rd in Pyra!! 
But 5th overall :/


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> @Jaysammey777 You suck


It wasn't a steal this time!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2017)

arbivara said:


> In the end, had some problems home and could only add 4x4x4... Also, I see that most of my results are not in... Did not know that forum posted results were also taken by a program... I see now from previous posts that even how you label them can cause unprocessing! I'll now edit my times for a more conventional way (but, IMHO, with least clarity) in the hopes they can still come in
> 
> EDIT: my times are now written in a more conventional way


Of course! I remember seeing your times with ' and '' and thought I must alter that manually.
But I forgot, sorry . In a way I agree with you, it's perhaps more scientific your way. If we
would continue this way I would change my program but we hope to return to the site next
week or so.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 12, 2017)

typo in my 2x2
also im ashamed of myself lol


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 13, 2017)

Not sure how this would have happened, but I noticed that I'm listed as DNF for 3x3 OH. I thought I did it, not DNF, but looking at my post with results I think that if I did it I didn't post it. I probably shouldn't get those participation points, although I don't think it would change my overall placing.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Not sure how this would have happened, but I noticed that I'm listed as DNF for 3x3 OH. I thought I did it, not DNF, but looking at my post with results I think that if I did it I didn't post it. I probably shouldn't get those participation points, although I don't think it would change my overall placing.


OK, thanks, I'll fix it.


----------

